# BirdView SatNav - Latest EU DVD?



## Enufsaid (Aug 21, 2006)

Nissan UK tell me that the latest DVD for the BirdView SatNav system is part number KE288-9996X-06 or KE288-9997X-06. What I would like to know is when in 2006 these DVD's became available. Does anyone know? (Nissan UK have not answered my question).

I ordered my 2.2dCi Columbia in June 06 and had to wait until late July for delivery from Japan, so if the 2006 DVD was issued earlier in the year, I will have a bone to pick with Nissan. (My DVD has the numbers EOE314R; 25920EA25A; DVM-1401E on the label).


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Enufsaid said:


> Nissan UK tell me that the latest DVD for the BirdView SatNav system is part number KE288-9996X-06 or KE288-9997X-06. What I would like to know is when in 2006 these DVD's became available. Does anyone know? (Nissan UK have not answered my question).
> 
> I ordered my 2.2dCi Columbia in June 06 and had to wait until late July for delivery from Japan, so if the 2006 DVD was issued earlier in the year, I will have a bone to pick with Nissan. (My DVD has the numbers EOE314R; 25920EA25A; DVM-1401E on the label).


I bought mine in June 06 and DVD says the same. Info says '2005-2006'. Files on the DVD are dated April 2005.

Interesting you had to wait for delivery, was there anything special about your order? When I ordered my dCi Aventura there were UK stocks for all colours except red. Was promised delivery in 7 days but dealers West London Nissan lost the first order then ordered the wrong colour so took longer.


----------



## Enufsaid (Aug 21, 2006)

Flynn,

Thanks - if yours is the same as mine (as they say), then at least I know that I wasn't supplied with an out-of-date DVD.

I too was surprised at the wait. Mine is a bog-standard metallic silver dCi Columbia except for the tow bar, twin electrics and carpet set - all dealer fitted. The main dealer I bought it from was desperate for business, hence I got a very good price (and wasn't trading-in) so I can't imagine them unnecessarily delaying getting their mitts on my money.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Would be interesting to know when the new version comes out. You'd expect round the beginning of the year rather than April. So files on ours were at least 15 months old when delivered. 

Maybe NAVTEQ: Home would know more? Also be interesting to know if they supply the same database to all manufacturers. I notice on mine they've got a route that hasn't been a road for at least 50 years.


----------



## Enufsaid (Aug 21, 2006)

Whilst searching on Google for more information I came a cross a German web site (http://www.im-auto.de/news/18534-update-fuer-nissan-birdview-dvd-navigationssystem-erhaeltlich.html) that announced (in German - translated via Altavista Babelfish):-
A map update for the Birdview DVD navigation system the Nissan dealers hold ready immediately. In the context of a New Year campaign users can acquire both the standard and the re-tooled systems by 28 February 2007 the actualization DVD at the action price of 199 euro in place of later 236 euro. The changes of the navigation software concern the two versions 6.X and 7.X. the update contain and more detailed maps of the Western European road system, among other things updated. The 7.X-Update supplies besides completely new map material, code for the Traffic Message Channel TMC as well as an extension of the user friendly realistic illustration of crossings.

Looks like we need the 7.X, but I wonder if Nissan UK are also running a special offer? I have certainly not seen anything, nor has my local main dealer said anything. I'll check with them next week.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Seems they play their cards close.


----------



## DBaylis (Oct 6, 2008)

*Nissan SatNav Rip-Off*

I have just been quoted for an upgrade disk for a Nissan 350z Birdview disk no:25920 for *£495.63* ex-Vat

The information came from Nissan Guildford uk - Parts Engineer Russell


----------



## robhoare (Jul 28, 2008)

MY 07-jan aventura birdview says 06 but does work with tmc all over europe so far - not that i ever listen to the diversion route!!! but i'm sure the disc says 2007 although machine says 2006 ????? i'll look again when i remember - oh and i still have out of date roads but hey its an adventure in my aventura.........


----------



## smokefortyaday (Jan 14, 2008)

DBaylis said:


> I have just been quoted for an upgrade disk for a Nissan 350z Birdview disk no:25920 for *£495.63* ex-Vat
> 
> The information came from Nissan Guildford uk - Parts Engineer Russell


At that price i'll be choosing to rip out the inbuilt dvd sat nav and installing a more reasonable solution.


----------



## YBOTHA (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey, sorry but ive just brought a nissan wingroad and have found the Bird veiw DVD from japan and was wanting to know where i could buy the New Zealand DVD if thats possable? Cheers


----------



## tenorman (Dec 3, 2008)

YBOTHA said:


> Hey, sorry but ive just brought a nissan wingroad and have found the Bird veiw DVD from japan and was wanting to know where i could buy the New Zealand DVD if thats possable? Cheers


I have been trying for a longtime now with no luck. Mine is in my Nissan Cefiro 2000 but looks like I am out of luck. They, the Birdview company, don't make maps for NZ. We are too small. The price would be too much anyway so I just use a TomTom which are very cheap these days. Pity really as I like the way it folds back into the dash out of site from the 'crims'


----------

